# Pier/Surf combo



## Charlessyverson (Jan 29, 2013)

Is a surf rod "usable" on a pier? I am considering getting one of the 4 piece 10' St Croix travel surf rods with a Shimano Baitrunner or Penn Live Liner. Is this going to be too heavy for pier use? If I were to get a separate pier rod (ugly stik), what size reel would you recommend that would cover both applications?

Thank you again for all of the advice!


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

You'd have to define "usable" as in how do intend to use it?
It'd work OK for a 'set rod', but from your reel quest it's likely to be unwieldy for king mackerel fishing. 
Besides a 4 piece rod (3 ferrules) doesn't sound suitable for the rigors of king fishing. 
As far as an Ugly Stik, you might like the BWD 2200 80
That's an 8 foot 2 piece rod rated ML 12#-30# line.
You could always buy one when you get here and sell it when you leave.

For the reel I would recommend the 6000 Penn Battle unless you are set on getting one with a 'bait runner' feature. 
A Shimano Baitrunner 6000D MIGHT get the job done (line capacity wise),
but the Penn 560 Live Liner has a little more line capacity.

That's my 2 cents worth and it won't cost you a penny ;-)
Good luck to ya!


----------

